# tumbler



## burntchef (Nov 13, 2007)

ive tried doing a google and ebay search for a tumbler and cant seem to find one. i would much rather build one though so if anyone has plans for building one, pics, or where i can see some pics for a base idea i would appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 14, 2007)

Might as well revive this one. Lots of ideas here.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/build-my-own-tumbler/m-5467/tm.htm


----------

